# Flip Top R8 Collect Holder Wrack



## kennyv (Jun 28, 2015)

My next project will be a Flip top R8 collect holder wrack for my new mill.
Brought these parts home on Thursday to do a shop project with my son . He is 17 yo and autistic . We were supposed to start tonight but he was not interested IMO ( all bc Mom says its raining). Anyways fathers day was the first day he spent time in shop and I started to tech him some basics . He learned some safe shop practices, names of tools and how to use the fractional decimal chart. Than how to indicate as he dialed in new mill, He than trammed the mill and indicated in vise. He than took his first cut. So I figured this would be perfect first real project to teach layout, drill tap, riveting and assembly.


I wanted to work on something basic with my son to gain his interest for future projects . On Wed I spotted a nice pc of stainless steel that someone gave me not to long ago under my bench. I was going to make a rotating collet holder but after I noticed the material again on Wednesday that was it .Perfect. So the next morning drew up a basic idea from an ole Bridgeport collet rack . After bending the top I then changed the design on the fly. The bottom was supposed to have two bends but didnt realize the material was 1/8 thk stainless when I first came up with the original design. . Prob would of used .062 allum or something . And o boy was I sorry to use stainless when I decided to punch out the holes. The press we have didnt like one inch diam punch 1/8 thk SS . I pushed it too, had to reinforce the stripper ( hold down) to get through the Job. I had already layed it out so did not want to turn back had 15 min to finish too ... Lol... I did it that way because it was rotated symmetrically with only 3 shifts and a flip. We were supposed to work on when I got home today. Tonight I was tempted to finish bc im so project orientated but will have to wait and finish when my son is ready to have shop time with dad.
for my new mill.
Brought these parts home on Thursday to do a shop project with my son . He is 17 yo and autistic . We were supposed to start tonight but he was not interested IMO ( all bc Mom says its raining). Anyways fathers day was the first day he spent time in shop and I started to tech him some basics . He learned some safe shop practices, names of tools and how to use the fractional decimal chart. Than how to indicate as he dialed in new mill, He than trammed the mill and indicated in vise. He than took his first cut. So I figured this would be perfect first real project to teach layout, drill tap, riveting and assembly.


I wanted to work on something basic with my son to gain his interest for future projects . On Wed I spotted a nice pc of stainless steel that someone gave me not to long ago under my bench. I was going to make a rotating collet holder but after I noticed the material again on Wednesday that was it .Perfect. So the next morning drew up a basic idea from an ole Bridgeport collet rack . After bending the top I then changed the design on the fly. The bottom was supposed to have two bends but didnt realize the material was 1/8 thk stainless when I first came up with the original design. . Prob would of used .062 allum or something . And o boy was I sorry to use stainless when I decided to punch out the holes. The press we have didnt like one inch diam punch 1/8 thk SS . I pushed it too, had to reinforce the stripper ( hold down) to get through the Job. I had already layed it out so did not want to turn back had 15 min to finish too ... Lol... I did it that way because it was rotated symmetrically with only 3 shifts and a flip. We were supposed to work on when I got home today. Tonight I was tempted to finish bc im so project orientated but will have to wait and finish when my son is ready to have shop time with dad.
Yes the design was changed again on the fly . OiriginalyI wanted a 12 collet wrack when I left home. But than by lunch time . I was gona have a flip top for twelve collets and two extra holes on end for 2 drill chucks . But changed that again... didn’t like the way it looked. Cool idea tho... So than I made a separate holder for them and ended up making this wrack which will hold 16 collets ..

So thats it . Stay tuned for the finished product. Its and easy design, but know its gona come out good lookin when finished.


----------



## brino (Jun 28, 2015)

kennyv said:


> I wanted to work on something basic with my son to gain his interest for future projects .



Hi Kenny,

Good for you!
It's great to show your kids that they can do things themselves. They may even eventually find a job/calling in it.
I am looking forward to pictures of the result!
I need some way to organize some collets and drill bits.

I've done shop work with a number of kids of all different ages and abilities. Here are some things that worked for me, depending on the child's ability and/or interest.

Watch them close to see what they enjoy, then you can tune the project more to their interests/strengths.

Sometimes I might do some of the tedious jobs alone, but explain it to the child what was done, how and why. Perhaps for repetitive tasks I might do several, but leave the last few so the child sees/does the them.

Another useful idea is to let the child design a project and then you help them implement it while making suggestions about methods, order of operations, etc. along the way. I've found that when they choose the project or do the design themselves they feel more ownership and show more interest in the project.

I have a large dry-erase white board and most kids love doing drawings that way.
Most also enjoy if they can show off the results to a parent, grandparent, etc. that shows some honest interest.

Once they have some experience, let them work solo; depending on abilities, and tools required.
Once I'm sure they can handle the next few tools/steps, I'll often go and putter on one of my projects.
I'm still close and they know to ask any questions or for advice, but they have some "room".
Some kids flourish under this low-supervision model, they feel trusted and increase their independence.

-brino


----------



## kennyv (Jun 28, 2015)

brino said:


> Hi Kenny,
> 
> Good for you!
> It's great to show your kids that they can do things themselves. They may even eventually find a job/calling in it.
> ...





Thanks .. u can copy my idea NP as its only a knock off of one I saw only is longer and will  have 2 rows of callets instead of 4. I made it this way to fit exactly and hang on shelf next to mill.  Brino I have to laugh at something you said don't take it personally .. But I been trying to get my son to come up with project ideas before I got mill. The day asked a . Well come up with ideas. He  said he wanted to build a time machine... Got a love it . Basically with my son ya juts do and ask and show if he,s in the mood  he will work and learn . However sometimes he has a mind of his own and decides hes gona do things himself so safety can be big issue. One reason we have only used hand tools supervised. the other reason why I haven't taken in garage to  work on stuff much till now.


Btw when I got my drill press let him drill one hole and   yup  he wants to dill everything . Gota stay one step ahead of him AT ALL TIMES . NONE OF MY TOOLS ARE PLUGED IN . I make sure my table saw I is placed  that it WILL NOT RUN WITHOUT EXTENSION CORD.  As ya can I been at this a while. I used to tell folks  ya want to child proof a house let me bring my son over ...lol.....  he'll show ya  what needs changing . I learned at an early age you always have to be ONE step ahead  not only whats he can do but what he may be thinking .  And that my friend you never know.



 The other day he came out in garage picked up a wratchet . yup you know it started twirling it  and he says a party favor... . Meanwhile my Bike is right in back of him. I than cautioned him and raised my voice  with urgency... he says I know I know but dont know what can happen . Because I corrected him he left the garage and that was it with starting a project



Things are a hec of allot better now but we ( me and the mrs ) used to give what we call the one min rule.  He was unsupervised  for one min than you had to check on him. That's if he wasn't reading a book listen to music or watching a video .  He was/ is curios George X  100 .  And he is a mechanical  .....well takes everything apart... when he was younger If something can get stuck  itel get stuck somethings I could not even figure out how he got it in there .  O man I rem stories as I write .  Back then I used to buy a case of toilet bowl wax rings ..yup  something was stuffed up in there every week.  My wife would always have to check the oven before she turned it on..  . I used to laugh when sales people came to house . Cuz he have their stuff apart, ripped spilled broken , confiscated in 30 seconds .

Inquisitive is not the word...... Memories memories I think ya get the picture and the protocol lol........ hes allot fun too . Well be fine once we start working . My Goal is to have him complete the task and get excited of his accomplishments. Hopefully soon we can find something he's into to make build fly, shoot Blow up!!! (Just kidden) or whatever keeps us buisy to have shop time with dad.


----------



## brino (Jun 28, 2015)

kennyv said:


> He said he wanted to build a time machine... Got a love it .



.....NOTHING beats the imagination of a child.



kennyv said:


> I make sure my table saw I is placed that it WILL NOT RUN WITHOUT EXTENSION CORD.



Yes, I believe that the table saw is the most dangerous tool in my shop. It's too easy to get comfortable with and start taking for granted. 
My boys are free to weld, use the chop saw and other stuff without me around, but not the table saw.....yet.
I don't want to baby them, but I want a few more training sessions and partially supervised cuts before they use that alone.



kennyv said:


> He was/ is curios George X 100 . And he is a mechanical .....well takes everything apart





kennyv said:


> Inquisitive is not the word.



I've seen that with a lot of kids too, some require one-to-one supervision with all the sharp, hard, hot, rotating things in the shop.
I know it's easier to say than do, but if we could only focus/channel that energy, excitement and interest into understanding and creating.
It can be tough, with "dreamers" to encourage them with achievable projects and not stomp on that spirit.

Just know that you are not alone.
If you find good projects and/or techniques that work for you please share them, I'm always interested.

By the way, when you get that time machine figured out post those plans too! 

-brino


----------



## kennyv (Jul 13, 2015)

Been busy with a few things goin on at once .. still don't have horiz band saw back together bc I started 2 more projects..lol.... Making ready  and  design base stand for  New PM932 PM10x22 lathe,   Proto, (  secret project  mod and resell) 

Well after there tries got kiddo to spend some shop time .. This is  about as  far as we got .  Mill back plate and Hinge to length,  layout/sand 5/32 Rad, top sides and  1/4 Rad on Bot sides. Drill and tap back plate for hinge top. That was it for kiddo . He wasn't to into it and I kinda pushed him to finish because I need to crate back up a machine  ship for make room for  bigger one.  


Well heres the Collet wrack almost done. 2-3 more ops a little polish and have kid put back together.

Asked kiddo for caliper to measure distance for mount holes and he gets it than decides to use it as hatched on cardboard box ….... so I said ok were done for for day . Than he and mamma went to beach .. id like to go but needed to get some work done to make ready for machines to arrive. More latter..GTG


----------



## kennyv (Jul 14, 2015)

Collet wrack is a done deal.... Had to pick up finish w/out kiddo. Few finial touches and she's getting hung. Hate not finishing a job...lol...... My 30 yr old rivet gun crapped out so I gota get one to put rivets on the top.

Still not sure if im gona add the bottom sides or not cuz im hanging the wrack up next to the mill. This design was supposed to be for both bench top and hang. Was gona simply buy one but said Naa!1 what fun is that ? . Than wanted to build a rotary style wrack . But the whole purpose I designed this one was to do simple project my son . I decided on a flip top to kill 2 birds again keep the chips out of collects while EZ access from the helm. Well thats a wrap. Other than that maybe a small hand polish but no more . Need to start building my base stand for when my New mill arrives.

Ok gota get off to my day Job lol.... funny how times flies when your havin fun.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 14, 2015)

Very nice, a great father/son project!


----------

